# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Υπόλοιπες Συσκευές Εικόνας >  Κάμερα wifi

## b_eliades

Καλησπέρα. Ψάχνω για αγορά κάμερας WIFI ώστε να μπορώ να τη συνδέω μέσω υπολογιστή για να προβάλει σε προτζέκτορα. 

Επειδή πρόκειται για θεατρική παράσταση και η αποστάση της κάμερας απο τον υπολογιστή είναι περίπου 20 μέτρα, με απασχολεί το θέμα της εμβέλειας και αν τελικά θα μπορεί να λειτουργήσει σωστα.

Τι μου προτείνετε?

Ευχαριστώ.

----------

